# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Nata e Kadrit

## Xhoni2012

Pershendetje! Kush e di ne cfare date eshte nata e Kadrit kete vit se e shoh online dhe me jep dy data 14/15 kur eshte saktesisht?

----------


## ramazan_it

> Pershendetje! Kush e di ne cfare date eshte nata e Kadrit kete vit se e shoh online dhe me jep dy data 14/15 kur eshte saktesisht?


Kur është nata e bekuar e lejletul - kadrit dhe si ta kalojmë atë 
 El-Hamis 25 Ramadan 1432 / 25 08 2011

 Pyetje: Si ta kaloj Lejletul-kadrin, a ta kaloj në namaz, lexim të Kur´anit dhe leximin e sirës të Dërguarve, në dëgjimin e ligjëratave, hutbeve dhe këshillimeve të cilat mbahen në xhami?

 Përgjigjja: Elhamdulilah (Falënderimi i qoftë Allahut)!

 E para: Pejgamberi, salallahu alejhi ve selem, është munduar shumë në ibadet në dhjet netët e fundit, gjë që nuk është munduar në kohërat tjera, duke falur namaz, lexuar Kur´an dhe duke bërë dua (lutje). Transmetohet nga El-Buhariu dhe Muslim nga Aisha, radijAllahu anha, se Pejgamberi, salallahu alejhiu ve selem, kur hynin dhjet ditët e fundit (të ramazanit) e kalonte natën në ibadet dhe e zgjonte familjen tij dhe përmbahej nga mardhëniet bashkëshortore. Transmeton Ahmedi dhe Muslimi: Përpiqej në dhjet ditët (e ramazanit) ashtu që nuk përpiqej në kohërat tjera.

 E dyta: Pejgamberi, salallahu alejhi ve selem, ka nxit në namaz në lejletul - kadr duke besuar dhe duke shpresuar shpërblimin nga Allahu. Transmetohet nga Ebi Hurejra, radijAllahu anhu, se i Dërguari, salallahu alejhi ve selem, ka thënë: Kush e kalon Lejletul - kadrin duke besuar dhe duke shpresuar në shpërblimin e Allahut do ti falen mëkatet që i ka vepruar deri tani. (Muttefekun alejhi)

 Dhe ky hadith tregon se është nga sheriati që të kalohet Lejletul - kadri në namaz (kijame).

 E treta: Njëra nga duatë më të mira që duhet të thuhet në Lejletul-kadr, të cilën Pejgamberi, salallahu alejhi ve selem, e ka mësuar Aishen, radijAllahu anha.

 اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عني

 ''Allahumme inneke afun tuhibbul afa fafu anni.''

 (Zoti ime, Ti je Ai që falë shumë, Ti e donë faljen, andaj më fal mua!)

 E katërta: Sa i përket caktimit se cila natë në ramazan është Lejletul-kadri, për këtë nevojitet argument i cili sqaron në pirpikshmëri atë. Më së miri është që nata e kadrit të kërkohet në netët tek në dhjet netët e fundit të ramazanit.

 E pesta: Sa i përket risive (bidateve) dhe ngjashëm me këtë, nuk është e lejuar të bëhen në ramazan e as jashtë saj. Me të vërtet është konfirmuar nga i Dërguari i Allahut salallahu alejhi ve selem: Kush nga kjo feja jone fut risi (nga vetja e vetë), nuk do ti pranohet në rivajet tjetër qëndron Kush e bënë një vepër e cila nuk është e shkruar në fenë tonë nuk do ti pranohet.

 E dimë se nuk ka bazë në sheriat për atë se çfarë veprojnë shumë në disa net të ramazanit nga ibadetet (koncerte të ndryshme ilahije, kaside, të thuash 1000 herë suren Ihlas, të falesh nafile në kohë të caktuar, leximin e duas Nur dhe
 dovë të ndryshme të cilat janë në kundërshtim me islamin, ndezja e qirinjve në turbe dhe vizita e varreve, dhe veprimi i shumë veprave dhe ibadeteve të cilat nuk janë të ligjshme me sheriat)

 Ndërsa udhëzimi më i mire është udhëzimi i Muhammedit, salallahu aleji ve selem, ndërsa gjërat e cekura më lartë janë gjëra të shpikura (risi).

 Ndërsa udhëzimi është nga Allahu!

 Komisioni i përhershëm për hulumtim dhe fetva, 10/413

----------


## malesori1234

Selam Alejkum
Nese dikush (rasti im personal) nuk di si te falet por di disa sure si Ihlas, Fatiha etj a mund t'i thote ato dhe ti konsiderohet ibadet?

----------


## ramazan_it

> Selam Alejkum
> Nese dikush (rasti im personal) nuk di si te falet por di disa sure si Ihlas, Fatiha etj a mund t'i thote ato dhe ti konsiderohet ibadet?


Elhmdulilah që i dike ca sure, atëherë nuk të mbetet tjetër vetëm me ja nisë me u falë ( me u mësuar ) dhe praktikuar atë ( namazin ) sepse ai është shpëtim për ty. Ato që i ceke më sipërm konsiderohen si ibadet, por si të thash edhe më parë bëre njiherë atë që je i obliguar, që nga ti po kërkohet. Në Ditën e Gjykimit pyetja e parë që të bëhet: A e ke falë namazin?

All-llahu ju drejtoftë dhe ju bëftë prej të shpëtuarve ti, mua dhe të gjithë ata që duan të përmirësojnë vehten e tyre. Amin

----------


## chengiz

alejkem selam nata e kadrit eshte me 14 gusht 2012

----------


## ramazan_it

> alejkem selam nata e kadrit eshte me 14 gusht 2012


Më fal se të pyes, kush ta dha këtë lajm ty?

----------


## MI CORAZON

Po kur eshte o ramazan? 
Nata e kadrit dhe dita e bajramit? Na i trego ti pra!

----------


## ramazan_it

> Po kur eshte o ramazan? 
> Nata e kadrit dhe dita e bajramit? Na i trego ti pra!


E kemi sqaruar në postimin me nr. 2, por ja po ta sjell më gjërësisht:

Sa i përket caktimit se cila natë në ramazan është Lejletul-kadri, për këtë nevojitet argument i cili sqaron në pirpikshmëri atë. Më së miri është që *nata e kadrit të kërkohet në netët tek në dhjet netët e fundit të ramazanit.*

*Në cilën natë do të jetë nata e Kadrit dhe shenjat e kësaj nate* 

 Nata e kadrit është në dhjetëshin e fundit të muajit ramazan, siç na ka lajmëruar Pejgamberi sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ku thotë:

*"Kërkone natën e kadrin në dhjetë netët e fundit të muajit Ramazan".* [Mutteffekun alejh]

 Ka përmendur i Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem duke thënë:

* "Kërkone natën e kadrit në netët teke gjatë dhjetë netëve të fundit të muajit Ramazan!"*[Transmeton Buhariu]

 Disa dijetar si Ibën Haxheri, Imam Neveviu dhe të tjerët prej dijetarëve kanë thënë se Nata e Kadrit kërkohet në dhjet netë e fundit tekë dhe se nuk mundemi me përcaktu natën e kadrit me një natë të veçant duke e përcaktuar, por ajo natë siç ka ardh edhe në hadith se ajo natë është në dhjet netë të fundit të muajit Ramazan.

 Mirësia e fshehjes së kësaj nate të bekuar dhe të madhe e ka lënë All-llahu subhanehu ue te'ala të panjohur që të shtohet me shumë adhurimi dhe të shumëfishohen më shumë istigfaret dhe lutjet.


 Ç'farë duhet të bëj musimani në këtë natë?

 Duhet që muslimani apo muslimanja të përpiqet duke shtuar namazin, duke shtuar lutjet dhe istigfaret, duke shtuar leximin e Kur'anit etj.

 O Zoti ynë na prano agjërimin dhe adhurimet tona, dha na mundëso që të mos privohemi nga nata e kadrit, dhe na bën prej atyre robërve që ua shumfishon sevapet dhe shkallët në Ditën e Gjykimit, sepse vetem Ti o All-llah je Ai i cili i përgjigjesh thirjes tonë!

----------


## Selma*

*Si të pregaditemi per 10 netët e fundit të Ramazanit - Enis Rama*

----------


## Selma*



----------


## urtesia

> Selam Alejkum
> Nese dikush (rasti im personal) nuk di si te falet por di disa sure si Ihlas, Fatiha etj a mund t'i thote ato dhe ti konsiderohet ibadet?


Njera nga format me te lehta te faljes se 2 reqat nafile namaz per naten e KADRIT.

Nijetin e bejme per nafile namaz ne naten e kadrit.

Ne reqatin e pare pos sures FATIHA - elhamit kendojme 7 here sure ihlas ( kul huvallahun), ne ruku njesoj 7 here themi subhane rabijel eadhim njesoj edhe ne sexhde 7 here subhane rabijel eala, 
- njesoj edhe ne reqatin e dyte pas sures FATIHA - elhamit kendojme 7 here sure ihlas ( kul huvallahun).
pasi te japim selam, me koncentrim te plote, me bindje te thelle, me sinqeritetin me te madh, me te dorezuar te plote meshires se Allahut xh.sh. 70 here themi ESTAGFIRULLAH VEETUBU ILEJHI.
pastaj bejme lutje nga me te ndryshmet, por lutje me te mira jane lutjet qe na i meson Kur'ani famelarte, lutjet qe jane edhe versete Kur'anore.

( qe te mos keq kuptohem, nuk dua gabimisht te kuptohet fjala model, sepse nuk kemi modele ne islam, por le te kuptohet kjo si njera nga menyrat e mundeshme dhe me e lehte per ata qe nuk kane permendesh pjese tjera nga Kurani qerim?.

----------


## mint

> Njera nga format me te lehta te faljes se 2 reqat nafile namaz per naten e KADRIT.
> 
> Nijetin e bejme per nafile namaz ne naten e kadrit.
> 
> Ne reqatin e pare pos sures FATIHA - elhamit kendojme 7 here sure ihlas ( kul huvallahun), ne ruku njesoj 7 here themi subhane rabijel eadhim njesoj edhe ne sexhde 7 here subhane rabijel eala, 
> - njesoj edhe ne reqatin e dyte pas sures FATIHA - elhamit kendojme 7 here sure ihlas ( kul huvallahun).
> pasi te japim selam, me koncentrim te plote, me bindje te thelle, me sinqeritetin me te madh, me te dorezuar te plote meshires se Allahut xh.sh. 70 here themi ESTAGFIRULLAH VEETUBU ILEJHI.
> pastaj bejme lutje nga me te ndryshmet, por lutje me te mira jane lutjet qe na i meson Kur'ani famelarte, lutjet qe jane edhe versete Kur'anore.
> 
> ( qe te mos keq kuptohem, nuk dua gabimisht te kuptohet fjala model, sepse nuk kemi modele ne islam, por le te kuptohet kjo si njera nga menyrat e mundeshme dhe me e lehte per ata qe nuk kane permendesh pjese tjera nga Kurani qerim?.


dhe qe mos te kemi keqkuptime ,pasi i derguari i Allahut na i ka mesuar te gjitha format e adhurimit duke futur ketu edhe foramte  namazit,ku e ke argumentin e kesaj forme te namazit ti ???

----------


## Selma*

Allahumme inneke 'afuvvun, tuhibbul 'afve fa'fu anni!

O ALLAH, TI JE FALËS DHE TI E DO FALJEN, MË FAL MUA!

----------


## tetovarja87

Selam alejkum te gjithgjeve...(pershendetje)

Lutem qe c'do lutje e jona keto nete te fundit te muajit Ramazan te na pranohet..

Zoti na ndihmofte dhe na meshirofte..

----------


## Selma*

*Dhjete netet e fundit te Ramazanit - me Irfan Salihun dhe Agim Bekirin*

----------


## saura

Gezuar naten e kadrit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

Gezuar besimtareve.  :Gjumash: 

Nje gjo bie ne ndeshje me llogjiken time te kufizuar, ne postimin e Selmas ne fotografi shkruan: 1 Nate = 1000 Muaj ose "Nata e Kadrit eshte me e rendesishme se 1000 muaj...". 
Tani logjikisht i bie se ne 1000 muaj duhet te gjinden afer 83 Nete te Kadrit. 
Qenka 1 Nate e rendesishme dhe 82 Nete te Kadrit te parendesishme?  :Gjumash: 
Apo una spo marr vesht?  :Gjumash:

----------


## letaa

Urime Nata e Kadrit allahu ua pranoft lutjet te gjith besimtarve musliman
paqe lumturi shendet meshir ne cdo familje

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Urime Nata e Kadrit,Zoti ju kimpensoft me te mirat e kesaj jete dhe tjetres.*

----------


## prishtina75

> Gezuar besimtareve. 
> 
> Nje gjo bie ne ndeshje me llogjiken time te kufizuar, ne postimin e Selmas ne fotografi shkruan: 1 Nate = 1000 Muaj ose "Nata e Kadrit eshte me e rendesishme se 1000 muaj...". 
> Tani logjikisht i bie se ne 1000 muaj duhet te gjinden afer 83 Nete te Kadrit. 
> Qenka 1 Nate e rendesishme dhe 82 Nete te Kadrit te parendesishme? 
> Apo una spo marr vesht?


Mendoj se ketu behet fjale per njemije muaj te tjere te vitit dhe jo per muaj te ramazanit, pra nata e kadrit ka vleren e njemije muajve adhurim ndaj krijuesit.

----------

